# 2 Pin fans > fan controllers



## newconroer (Jul 6, 2007)

Anyone versed in using fan controllers with fans that have 2-pin connectors and not 3 or 4?

The fan controller I have, has connections for 3-pin. I can fit the 2-pin, but only for the positive and negative lines, the spare "yellow" wire is disconnected.

So far my results with this, is that instead of the fan controller managing the three fans, it's only able to adjust one fan (or possibly all three simultaneously, which is in error)

Note: I know I can get 3 > 2 pin adapters, but was curious if that was necessary. 

For now I am not interested in thermal sensor or reports, just manual fan control.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 6, 2007)

Hmm, have any pics?


----------



## PuMA (Jul 6, 2007)

as u said u can leave the probe cable unplugged, just connect negative and positive. Are u asking if ur able to control more fans with the controller?? If yes then u need to cut off the connector, and manually connect all of the casefans + to controller + and casefans - to controller -


----------



## newconroer (Jul 6, 2007)

No pics atm; don't have my camera with me.

Yes, I've tried connecting the red/black, it's a little odd, as the plastic housing around the pins  needs to be bent a bit to make it fit. Yet it gets power, the fan controller is on and running, but instead of three dials controlling three fans, only one dial controls any fans, I also do not get an RPM read out, is this part of the yellow wires function?


EDIT: And you know what really takes the cake today? I couldn't find anything related to this through the forum search; I go on google, enter " 2 pin fan ?" (terrible search phrase, but had to start somewhere), and lo and behold several links down is this : http://forums.techpowerup.com/archive/index.php/t-1587.html.


So the fans go to the lines which run into the controller chip, the power goes to PSU molex and through the chip/controller, the fans are now powered, they just need to work more specifically.

I'm tempted to connect one fan at a time, I suspect under idle the temperatures will be fine for the duration of testing.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2007)

the 3rd wire is for RPM sensing - this is only needed for say, motherboards that wont turn on if they think the CPU fan isnt spinning.

just make sure you match up the color of the wires, and it works fine i do it all the time. (Glue may be a friend here - just to make sure it doesnt fall off, due to the smaller connector)

not sure about your controller questions - filling you in on the details above may answer it for you however.

edit: i think this problem may be related to the controller and its setup, and not the fans - perhaps you ahve them connected wrong somehow?


----------



## newconroer (Jul 6, 2007)

Not that I can see. There's the power to PSU, four fan plug-ins, the thermal sensor pin block.


An extension line runs from the fan plug in which is 3 pin, and that is connected to the 2 pin fan. This is done for each of the three fans. Other than that it's just the main power to molex. As I said, it comes on, LCD works, features work, obviously no RPM without that third wire. 


The default fans run at 1300 rpm with straight connection to the PSU through molex adapter. I need to find an RMP chart for 120mm fans, I thought they'd be faster at 12 volts


----------



## PuMA (Jul 6, 2007)

im sorry but, what is ur problem??? Do u want to connect more fans, or do u want the rpm sensor to work??


----------



## newconroer (Jul 7, 2007)

The immediate problem is that even with the three fans connected, only one dial/fan button makes any adjustments, rather than three dials/fan buttons.

I'll grab some 2-3pin adapters and see how that goes.


The main thing was just finding out if the 2pin was still acceptable  positive/negative connections etc.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2007)

Sounds like: his fan controller aint working as advertised, and he wanted to rule out the missing wire as the cause since he was unsure of what it did.

I'd focus your attention on the fan controller itself - read the manual, perhaps think it may be faulty.


----------



## PuMA (Jul 9, 2007)

yeah could be, or he want's to add more fans to the controller, god only knows lol...


----------



## newconroer (Jul 12, 2007)

Well I've decided to get around to sorting out if the base unit is defective or it's a matter of the connectors.

Unfortunatley I'm having a rough time finding the 2 pin to 3 pin adapter over here.


So far this is all I've come up with, and looking at that connector end at the top of the picture, I'm wondering if that's going to work.
Anywhere else to buy?

http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_1945.html

The 2pin on the fan is female, so that looks ok. Is the positive line wrapped into the yellow wire?


----------



## Frogger (Jul 12, 2007)

post a link to the controler's manual .... some require the 3rd wire and just won't work right with only 2 connected


----------



## keakar (Jul 13, 2007)

we need more help from you if you want help from us.

give brand and model number of this controler, it may be printed on the circuit board.

pictures are the best tool for getting help, show us a picture so we understand what it looks like.

i have seen some fan controlers that need the rpm wire to regulate the voltage output to the fan, this is a possible reason it is acting funny.

without more info all we can do is make random guesses


----------



## PuMA (Jul 16, 2007)

when I get back to school I can make u a killer casefan controller


----------

